# Seeing the World through a Dew Drop! (You Have to See This)



## timarp000 (Oct 6, 2012)

My Apartment through a Dew drop on a catus thorn! You can see the sky, clouds, the walking path, buildings and the clubhouse/covered swimming pool though the dew drop. The image in the dew drop is inverted. 
This is not edited using photoshop! Its REAL!!!
View full size photo for best view...


----------



## globeglimpser (Oct 6, 2012)

Now I know exactly where you live (Evil Creepy Laugh)...

This technique, I think, basically involves using the water drop as a sort of lens because just like any lens - its shape refracts the light.

Now try shooting upside down and make it look straight


----------



## timarp000 (Oct 6, 2012)

globeglimpser said:


> Now I know exactly where you live (Evil Creepy Laugh)...
> 
> This technique, I think, basically involves using the water drop as a sort of lens because just like any lens - its shape refracts the light.
> 
> Now try shooting upside down and make it look straight


You got that spot on... 
I can use Microsoft Office picture manager to flip the image


----------



## globeglimpser (Oct 6, 2012)

timarp000 said:


> globeglimpser said:
> 
> 
> > Now I know exactly where you live (Evil Creepy Laugh)...
> ...



Then you can't say you didn't do any processing


----------



## Derrel (Oct 6, 2012)

Hoooooo boyyyy....

If you like the view through a dew drop, wait until you fill up a quality wine glass with white wine and shoot using THAT as your lens....works great and makes a much larger image.


----------



## timarp000 (Oct 6, 2012)

globeglimpser said:


> timarp000 said:
> 
> 
> > globeglimpser said:
> ...


True  and by 'not edited' i mean not taking 2 pictures and merging them together using photoshop.


----------



## timarp000 (Oct 6, 2012)

Derrel said:


> Hoooooo boyyyy....
> 
> If you like the view through a dew drop, wait until you fill up a quality wine glass with white wine and shoot using THAT as your lens....works great and makes a much larger image.


Lemme Try now!


----------



## timarp000 (Oct 6, 2012)

My first shot at the wine glass thing. that is my living room's home theater system...
I honestly think that the dew drop is more unique 
Thanks for the idea Derrel


----------



## jake337 (Oct 6, 2012)

You might like these groups on Flickr.

Flickr: Refraction

Flickr: Water Drop Magic

Here's a group that will get your, through the wine glass, imagination going.

Flickr: The world in a glass


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 6, 2012)

timarp000 said:


> .........I can use Microsoft Office picture manager to flip the image



I can't imagine even the most basic, stripped-down, bare-bones, no-frills editing software that would leave out such a feature.


----------

